# Info and Advice



## alexanddernigth (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello good afternoon,  I desire learn Aikido, I found 2 school near of my house. This are Sensei Guillermo Gomez in Aikidomiami and Gold Coast Aikikai. Any opinions or advice about who are the  better option, please.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 11, 2011)

alexanddernigth said:


> Hello good afternoon,  I desire learn Aikido, I found 2 school near of my house. This are Sensei Guillermo Gomez in Aikidomiami and Gold Coast Aikikai. Any opinions or advice about who are the  better option, please.


Both schools are of the same affiliation therefore what you will learn will differ not much from one to the other.  Best suggestion, as always, is to make contact with the school, go along and experience for yourself.  Some schools allow you to sit in.  Go with your gut reaction.  If it feels right to you when you walk in, that is a good sign.  If you get a bad vibe, do not disregard that.

Good luck with your choices


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not trained or met with Sensei Gomez even though I pass his school every day in Coconut Grove. I most likely will check it out when I have time. I have met Wee Wow before and seen her class. She is very good at explaining things and really cares about her students.

There are also other Aikido teachers in the area depending on what you are looking for-WOW DUMLAO, GODAN


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 11, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Both schools are of the same affiliation therefore what you will learn will differ not much from one to the other.  Best suggestion, as always, is to make contact with the school, go along and experience for yourself.  Some schools allow you to sit in.  Go with your gut reaction.  If it feels right to you when you walk in, that is a good sign.  If you get a bad vibe, do not disregard that.
> 
> Good luck with your choices


Yes - Im inclined to approve, mainly because since the two are teaching the same thing, its now a factor of who is teaching it. Its really an opportunity you dont usually get to choose your Instructor.


----------

